# Gold dust molly following my Betta?



## Ronbeast (Jul 26, 2012)

So, I just got a Gold dust molly (For my girlfriend) , and my betta flared at him for about 20 minutes or so, but has now relaxed and is carrying on as all is normal.

But, the molly keeps chasing my betta? It doesn't seem like it's biting the betta's tail, it almost seems like the molly thinks that they're a school of fish? :/

I'm kind of stumped on this one, the molly seems to cuddle into the betta's fins and follow him around everywhere. Anybody have any answers/ advice?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mollies can be pretty aggressive and are healthier in brackish water. Mollies violate the colorful flue of betta tank mates.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

How large is the tank, as mollies do better in 20+ gallons as they get big. And mollies prefer brackish water. Brackish means a cross between freshwater and marine.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Plus both are colorful and aggressive.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

+1

Mollies are generally not a good fit with bettas for the previously mentioned reasons. I would suggest looking into getting a separate setup for your Molly that meets its needs, returning it to your LPS(generally they'll take back your fish if you've had it for under a week-two weeks, depending on the store, if you explain your situation), or looking in your area for someone with a suitable setup that will take it.


----------

